

FBI Prioritizes Copyright Issues; Not So Concerned About Missing Persons - tuxychandru
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20100809/17262010563.shtml

======
sophacles
Sweet, the gov't is finding new and exciting ways to whore itself the highest
bidder.

------
sdurkin
Hmm... That's odd. The general principle in law enforcement is "life over
property." Can anyone corroborate or confirm this info?

